# New kitten



## Reemslaw (Dec 1, 2012)

Hiya all! I would like to introduce you to our new kitty; Nova :wolfie

Her mother is a Seal Mitted Rag Doll pure breed, and father is a gorgeous long haired black moggy.

I was wondering (because I know nothing about breeds/hair etc) if Nova will be a long haired cat?

Here are some pictures


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Beautiful kitty!


----------



## Reemslaw (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi 72, thanks for replying 

Can anyone answer my question?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is one cute kitten!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry , I got so caught up in the kitten, I forgot about you question. She looks like My Nyska when she was little and now that she is grown up her fur is medium length, not too short, but not too long to get matted easily. Of course I don't know anything about breeding, just my own experience with my cat.


----------



## Reemslaw (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Jetlay. I really want her to be a med/long haired kitty and both her parents aren't short hairs, but I have a feeling Nova might be. I don't know at what stage it will become apparent in her development.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww she's gorgeous! If both her parents are long, than she should be as short is dominant and cannot be a hidden gene.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

She is utterly adorable! !


----------



## Reemslaw (Dec 1, 2012)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Awww she's gorgeous! If both her parents are long, than she should be as short is dominant and cannot be a hidden gene.


Some people on a different forum are saying that the dad can't be a black long haired Tom because Nova has blonde/gingery bits in her pattern. Is there any truth to this? Mum is a seal point, not mitted.


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

That is true. Seal = black and two black cats can only produce black or blue offspring. A red male is needed to produce seal tortie kittens.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

She looks EXACTLY like my cat, Reeses when she was a kitten!
Reeses turned out to be short/medium. 
She definitely has more fur than normal short haired cats.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I didn't know that! Very cool. Except I have a question. My seal point had black points and a chocolate brown body. But what I see people calling cats that I would have called a chocolate point (brown points, white body) a seal point. What am I missing? Are they both seals just one lighter than the other, or are people wrong in calling them seals?


----------



## Reemslaw (Dec 1, 2012)

tate said:


> That is true. Seal = black and two black cats can only produce black or blue offspring. A red male is needed to produce seal tortie kittens.


Thanks Tate.

I hope shes's long haired LFP!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

VERY cute baby! I think she is going to be a WYSIWYG kitty! What you see is what you get! Medium long at most.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

OP the people on the other forum are right. Red is a recessive color, and for her to be showing it she needs to have had one parent with red. That being said, litters can have more than one father, so if the mum got out while in heat...lol.

As far as long vs short goes...my bet is short, but you'll know for sure by 4 months.



DeafDogs&Cat said:


> I didn't know that! Very cool. Except I have a question. My seal point had black points and a chocolate brown body. But what I see people calling cats that I would have called a chocolate point (brown points, white body) a seal point. What am I missing? Are they both seals just one lighter than the other, or are people wrong in calling them seals?


There's two parts to this. Seal point (to the best of my knowledge) means brown points. The darker coat your cat has as their 'base coat', as well as the strength of the color on the points, is partially influenced by the ambient heat.

I've never owned a pointed cat myself, but apparently the warmer they are, generally, the darker the points and base will be. So a cat with a lighter base and points might just have poorer circulation, or live in a cooler climate, or maybe it's just winter when the pic was taken. *shrugs* I'm sure genetics plays a part in it as well.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I thought it was the colder they are the darker they are... regardless, we live in a very cold climate and I've seen both light and dark ones.


----------

